# Remodeled 14ft fiberglass job boat



## Mb311 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the first boat I have refurbished please let me no what you think


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great job, what does under the hatch look like?


----------



## Mb311 (Jan 31, 2015)

It's a compartment for the trolling motor battery an on board charger!


----------



## SteelHeaderTx (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

hey, I know that boat ramp. That's one of my favorite places to fish


----------



## Mb311 (Jan 31, 2015)

> hey, I know that boat ramp. That's one of my favorite places to fish


We're you out there today thought I saw the boat in your profile picture


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is that dek covering sea dek? Just wondering if that was warm on your feet in the summer time? I have a few friends that swear by any color being cool in the sun, personally I find that hard to believe but just curious. Cool boat by the way bud.


----------



## Mb311 (Jan 31, 2015)

> Is that dek covering sea dek?  Just wondering if that was warm on your feet in the summer time?  I have a few friends that swear by any color being cool in the sun, personally I find that hard to believe but just curious.  Cool boat by the way bud.


It's not sea dek it's a company called hydro turf they were about half the price of sea dek! And as for getting warm not sure yet just put it on a few weeks ago the warmest iv been on it was about sunny an 75 and the deck felt fine! Perciate it I'm pretty happy how it came out


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool man, either way that's a pretty cool little skiff you got there. Nice job on the redo.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Is this a Sears Gamefisher?


----------



## Dbass9 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have this same boat and am looking to add the front decking just as you did. Can you please let me know if you tore the existing front and middle seat out or did you frame out the deck on top of them?


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes it's a Gamefisher. I have one that I hope to refurbish come this winter. This gentleman dis a very nice job. Too bad we can't get a hold of him as I would really like to know the details of how he did it. I wonder how he did the deck as well. It appears the deck level is well above the level of the cross boxes. He might have used them as supports and added spacers under the deck to support the center in these places. Anyone have any luck contacting this guy?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Angel Sanchez-Figueras said:


> Yes it's a Gamefisher. I have one that I hope to refurbish come this winter. This gentleman dis a very nice job. Too bad we can't get a hold of him as I would really like to know the details of how he did it. I wonder how he did the deck as well. It appears the deck level is well above the level of the cross boxes. He might have used them as supports and added spacers under the deck to support the center in these places. Anyone have any luck contacting this guy?


Almost a scooter deck, very nice design.


----------

